# Sleeping patterns



## Shaolinwind (Nov 6, 2005)

I've noticed that if I sleep too long (9+ hours) I wake up fatigued.  If I sleep less than 4 the same effect. But it's at 6 hours that I really wake up wired, flower-leg out of bed and lunge towards the gym like it was a Chinese buffet.

I'm interested in other people's sleeping patterns, how long is optimal for you, how little is too little to function, etc.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 6, 2005)

7 perfect, 8 is just right, more than that and I get up feeling like a turd.  Not enough and I feel like a turd.  Im starting to think.... Im a turd. 

I still have a streak of AADD, so my natural clock still doesnt work right, or usually not at all.  Though I admit Im under a lot of stress, but still... staying on a routine sleep pattern and getting about 7 to 8 hours is best for me.

Now, if I can just get UP for the alarm clock and make it to the shower... Id be okay.  The days Im off work and sleep like 10 hours cause I stayed up late, that sux!! 

HTH,
Andrew


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 6, 2005)

BTW, I watched your video... Im very impressed!  I myself am at 265, and want to loose about 45 in the next year.  My plans are BJJ and free weights, and eat better.   Now that I have my plan, I need to execute it!  Your video is inspiration for me sir!  Keep us posted!!

Andrew


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 6, 2005)

Can vary, I've noticed.  As long as it is regular.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

I tend to lie awake a long time when I go to bed...as to actual slepp, around 6 or so hours. Yes, too much is almost as bad as too little!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 6, 2005)

My sleep patterns are very messed up.  Some days I need 9 hours and some as little as 5.  I tend to get wired and can't get to sleep.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 6, 2005)

6-7 is about it. 

On weekends I'll get up to around 8 any more then that I'm spending the day feeling drained.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 7, 2005)

The human body actually sleeps on a series of 90 minute cycles.  If you wake up before completion of the cycle, you will feel groggy, whether you had a lot or a little sleep.  If you wake up at the end of a cycle, you will feel more refreshed and awake, even if you had less sleep.  This is why sometimes you wake in the middle of the night and feel awake, but then fall asleep again and wake up later feeling groggy.  The second time, you didn't finish the sleep cycle.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Nov 7, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> The human body actually sleeps on a series of 90 minute cycles. If you wake up before completion of the cycle, you will feel groggy, whether you had a lot or a little sleep. If you wake up at the end of a cycle, you will feel more refreshed and awake, even if you had less sleep. This is why sometimes you wake in the middle of the night and feel awake, but then fall asleep again and wake up later feeling groggy. The second time, you didn't finish the sleep cycle.



It's only when the cycle is at the REM stage that you feel alert upon waking. However if you've only been sleeping two hours and are in REM and wake up, you will feel alert for a little while but you will soon be tired and groggy.

If you sleep 9 hours or more your time in REM increases. While in REM your heart rate, blood pressure all go up, brain waves start firing at +80 hertz more often which is like being awake, this is why people are groppy after 9 hours of sleep. 8 hours should be the goal for anyone.

I myself get 7-8 hours a night.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Nov 9, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My sleep patterns are very messed up. Some days I need 9 hours and some as little as 5. I tend to get wired and can't get to sleep.



Lisa, What do you mean by "wired"? Do you mean that you can't shut off your thoughts? If so, one thought triggers the cortical part of the brain which triggers the subcortical part. The subcortical part triggers the cortical part again and so on.

This is a bad cycle because the more time the cycle completes the deeper it may go which makes falling asleep more differcult. Depending on the different types of thoughts you are having I could give you different advice.

Your body does catch up on sleep but as I said before your going to feel tired and drain with 9 or more hours of sleep.


----------

